# Property Valuations



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Polk Co just doubled my property values. Anyone know a good attorney who can fight this stuff. Its getting to where we can't afford to keep our 30 year lakehouse. I know this is off topic, but I need some help to keep my fishing camp for me, kids and grandkids.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I received my tax notice too. I only have a lot with a boat lift, no home yet. But at this rate I will not be able to keep it. Land and improvements are shown separately, but they value my land at MUCH more than the lot 2 door down with great house and much better boat house. The lots are identical shape and size. The percentage increase for mine was 52.9 % in one year!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You have the right to fight it. To make them produce their comparables (recent sales) which they used to value your land and to discuss any differences that would make your property value be different than the comp. WBF, 52.9% in one year is highway robbery.

Here is a thread about my story:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=352476


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Mine went up 89 percent. I have tried to fight Polk county for years and they just laugh me off.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Mine went up 89 percent. I have tried to fight Polk county for years and they just laugh me off.


I've heard the same thing Mark. I've been putting off going to the mailbox, cause I know that my statement is waiting for me. How in the world can they justify such increases? And what did they do for revenue before they were taxing us waterfront owners to the hilt? My retirement home may end up being an RV parked in Penwaugh Marina if this keeps up.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark,

Get in touch with the Bettencourt firm in Houston. This is their business. They put together a successful protest for me in the Woodlands. I am reasonably sure geography is not an issue for them. I plan to ge their help for the lake house this year as well.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Arkansas is looking better all the time.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Must be the new high school


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Bettencourt was Harris County Clerk wasn't he? His Dad's nickname was "Hammering Hank" when I knew him. Fit him well. Should work well in a court fight if he is like his Dad. 
Taxes on my 2 lots in Bella Vista Arkansas are less than $100. They're for sale too!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

rocket34 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Get in touch with the Bettencourt firm in Houston. This is their business. They put together a successful protest for me in the Woodlands. I am reasonably sure geography is not an issue for them. I plan to ge their help for the lake house this year as well.


I already did. They didn't do much for me last two protests, but they ought to have a field day with this one. Suggest everyone else call Bettencourt. He has a local Polk person on his staff now.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My neighbor went up the same. Land up 95k. In one year. For the lake lot. This is highway robbery.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

They figure 50% or more with homes on the water are weekenders. They can stick it to us without having to worry about a backlash at the polls.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Must be DemocRATS running the County?


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Word of advice...If you don't already do it, protest your tax value EVERY year. Regardless of whether it increased. Otherwise they can decide to figure an increase for every year you didn't. If you go five years without doing so they can hit you hard and you won't have a leg to stand on. 

My two cents.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't mean to throw cold water on this post, but I tried using Bettencourt two years ago on my property in Polk county and he was useless. I've never seen such a screwed up mess. I think he was simply overwhelmed by the volume of people wanting to protest and he didn't do any of us any good. He missed filing deadlines, had the wrong property addresses and account numbers, and so on. The good news is that I had to hire another guy who was excellent and I've got his name and contact info somewhere if any of you are interested. Looks like I'll be calling him too.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, Bettencourt didn't do **** for me either, an after all their advertisement I have a call in to him for Monday. 

I need names of anyone who is worth a flip in Polk County. I'm going to dedicate my next few days to trying to get together as many people as I can.
PM me if you are interested in getting together with a decent lawyer and settling this business once and for all.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

they got me last year---some **** about a state law that appraised values had to be in line with market values or some **** like that. Taxes doubled----I protested----was denied---AND told my sq footage on my house was misfigured and that it would go up again on the NEXT appraisal....BULLSHOY! Got you by the short hairs----defeat the tax assessor in the next election I guess.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> they got me last year---some **** about a state law that appraised values had to be in line with market values or some **** like that. Taxes doubled----I protested----was denied---AND told my sq footage on my house was misfigured and that it would go up again on the NEXT appraisal....BULLSHOY! Got you by the short hairs----defeat the tax assessor in the next election I guess.


Yes, but we weekenders cant even VOTE!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I am with you Mark, but the sad deal it has nothing to do with values of property, every year the budget is quietly created and that magic number is quitely sent to our Polk County tax assessor, then they recreate the values, or so called values to match that number, it basically is a Texas state income tax that is charge and collected and they use property as a smoke screen to justify.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

rocket34 said:


> They figure 50% or more with homes on the water are weekenders. They can stick it to us without having to worry about a backlash at the polls.


Please do NOT think I am sticking up for the taxing authorities but I know a "LOT" of folks that live here on the lake with waterfront property that are fighting the very same thing as you. It definetly is not just the weekenders.

Folks, this started several years ago. It will take a group of folks fighting to stop it.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Must be DemocRATS running the County?


Once again, Please do NOT think I am sticking up for the taxing authorities; I invite you to run against a Republican in this county on the Democratic ticket. I will bet you money that you lose and lose big time.

Years ago, you were more than likely correct with your statement but you are dead wrong now. Something happened years ago that changed that....if you care to know about it, please ask my face to face and I'll be more than happy to tell you.

I suggest you do some research prior to making rash statements here or on any board.....:cheers:


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

looks like its time to start pulling levers.....start voting the ones out that think they run the office and put somebody in there that understands its "by the people for the people". funny how people forget what they stand for once they get elected.
on taxes we have filed each year for a hearing and as usaul with politics its all a show with nobody caring....until they are looking for a job.
I am getting my voter reg card and fixin to pull some levers.......bye bye rich guy


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

All I own on the lake is a lot with boat house and lift. My water front lot is worth more than my homesteaded home in Houston, it cost me more... and I pay more taxes on it. But, I can't legally vote in Polk County! When I tried fighting one of their increases years back they laughed me out of there. 

I feel I have a valid argument. Values are listed for the property and improvements separately; I mention that because I have the only lot left, all others are built on. There are 4 lots in a row on my road that are identical in shape and size. They should have the same valuation, but they do not.


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

I have a waterfront place around Penwuagh and my taxes went from 1000.00 to 1800.00 this year. Good news is within the next few months we will be moving there fulltime and will be able to VOTE. I am like every other red blooded "working" american that is fed up with the theives stripping me of my hard earned dollars. Let me pay what I should and get the rest from the " low lifes" that dont work and quit giving our our money to them. Nuff Said !!!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Can u put a cow or horse there to make it agriculture land?
I don't know about Polk County but in Harris county, they cannot increase more than 10% in value in one year.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fishing4Life said:


> I don't know about Polk County but in Harris county, they cannot increase more than 10% in value in one year.


This is only for homesteads. Most of these homes are 2nd homes or lots. Also, I think it's 30% in 3 years, so they could go 5%, 5%, and 20%.

They actually have 2 values if it's a homestead: homestead value (limited by 30% per 3 years) and the market value (no limit). Upon a sale of the property, the homestead value doesn't transfer to the new owner, and it reverts to the market value, and it starts over again. I'm not an expert, so double check that.


----------



## txmeatsoaker (Nov 3, 2004)

My advise is to not go empty handed, take pictures and have documentation of values and sales in your area. The new chief appraiser is a young guy that seems to have a little snap to him. Stinks that they dont consider a foreclosure or tax sale property a market transaction.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there any new tracts of land being developed in Polk county that could be raising the value somewhat artificially? If so, maybe there a deal between developers and the county to push the values up. I'm sure developers would like to see Livingston be the next Conroe...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Waterfront sales prices around the lake are actually dropping. I've been out of town for a week, I'm sure I have a nice surprise waiting for me in the mail from our local appraisal district.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sad when they are taxing people out of their homes. Same thing happened to me in Chambers county. It was one of the reasons I decided to sell it. 

Ya'll be careful if you go before the board. If you bring certain attention to yourself they can even be raised higher. Try to go informal hearing with an agent then if prepared go before the board.

All the big firm/call center type property tax companies are a complete joke. It's called mass protests and only a revenue generator for these types of folks. They are not personable and really could give 2scheets about your case.

If you need someone to protest for you, find an independent in your area.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

txmeatsoaker said:


> My advise is to not go empty handed, take pictures and have documentation of values and sales in your area. The new chief appraiser is a young guy that seems to have a little snap to him. Stinks that they dont consider a foreclosure or tax sale property a market transaction.


Taking some pictures and developing a reason that your property has not increased in value, such as erosion, wind damage, forces of nature, have actually harmed the value of your property is a good way to approach them.
If you don't have a reason for them to consider, other than, "It's too high!", then it's hard to approach them at all.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My property has increased from 105k to 263k since 2008. And I've been on this same property for 30 years. Every protest I've made was rejected without explanation, including 2 years in a row via Bettencourt.

Hopefully here is good news. Bettencourt has subcontracted his work in Polk, to John Osenbaugh. I talked to him at length today and believe it is worth it to give him a shot. His email address is [email protected]. His number is 281-531-4400. Thanks to SetDaHook for the lead. Please tell him you heard it from me. I am more than willing to put any amount of time into this issue from putting together petitions to going to Austin and the State Attorney General.

It is not right to run off 30 year owners of property in Polk County, just because they can't vote there and are on a fixed income.


----------



## minnow flipper (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm on Conroe (not water front or water view) and my 1.25 acre land value went from 
3300 to 6600 to 12500 to 25000 in about an 7 year period starting around the year 2000. I did protest and lost, they called it adjustments and said we got bye for several years with low taxes ! So dont think that they are done yet, they will keep doing it. They did say they would be glad to come out and take a look at my place, I said no thanks !


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Minnow Flipper, you are a young buck. About the age when I bought my place. Based on what has happened to me, it will be appraised at $250,000-500,000 by the time you are retired and have no income. And that is a conservative estimate. Mine went up a higher percentage than that over 30 years, but it has all happened in the last 8 years.

Me??? I'm about to sell everything and renounce my US citizenship and move to Costa Rica with Sunbeam.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> Once again, Please do NOT think I am sticking up for the taxing authorities; I invite you to run against a Republican in this county on the Democratic ticket. I will bet you money that you lose and lose big time.
> 
> Years ago, you were more than likely correct with your statement but you are dead wrong now. Something happened years ago that changed that....if you care to know about it, please ask my face to face and I'll be more than happy to tell you.
> 
> I suggest you do some research prior to making rash statements here or on any board.....:cheers:


LE...To me, it doesn't matter in this case, democrat or republican. Having worked for counties for the last 5 years, trying to defend appraised values on refineries and chemical plants as an expert witness in over 20 lawsuits, I know a little it about this system.....The financing of local schools and other such initiatives via appraised value is STUPID and will lead to disaster. (Of course only one of many coming up..but disaster none-the-less). 
First of all, no authority can definitively determine the "true market value" of anything that hasn't been sold in the last 5 minutes. Witness the stock market. Secondly..so called market value, or even equthe equality statute in Texas, bears no relationship to the ability of an owner to pay the tax. It should...but by the time plaintiff's attorneys go to trial, it doesn't. Third....there is no uniformity across counties. Counties do as they please and it is up to a very few folks to put together enough enlightened and financial support to challenge these appraisal districts. Most counties will not even allow a sale from the county next door, to be used in a comp. And none, will consider a foreclosure, which represents a hell of a lot of sales these days.
I have lived in Texas for 50 years. I used to be proud of our state for existing without an income tax. I am now ashamed that we let selfish localities pass bond elections under the table and pass on enormous debt to people who may not even have anything but their house. The state will now let us old folks, defer all our taxes until our estate is settled...at a 8 percent interest rate. Gee thanks loads.
I had visions of leaving my Polk County property to my kids and grandkids. God knows I have worked to improve it all my life and it was to be my legacy to them all. Can't do it anymore. No way they, nor I can afford the taxes today, let alone down the road. Polk County gonna need a bunch more parks, schools, roads (won't pave ours of course) hospitals. Just take it to the folks who foolishly invested in this county thirty years ago, thinking it was some kind of good place to leave as a legacy.
And I use Polk County as an example and not as the only place. This is going on all over Texas.
THIS HAS TO STOP or all the old folks are gonna boogie to Galt's Gulch and you can stick your new Jr College in Polk County in your ear. We cannot afford to pay 15000 per year in Harris County and 15,000 per year in Polk Co just for the privilege of fishing a couple times a month and shopping at the Livingston Walmart.

Lone Eagle. If you have any ideas on how to keep from killing the Golden Goose, let me know. Please be constructive. You've ripped me and other several times on this forum, possibly for good reason. Help us figure this out.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> LE...To me, it doesn't matter in this case, democrat or republican. Having worked for counties for the last 5 years, trying to defend appraised values on refineries and chemical plants as an expert witness in over 20 lawsuits, I know a little it about this system.....The financing of local schools and other such initiatives via appraised value is STUPID and will lead to disaster. (Of course only one of many coming up..but disaster none-the-less).
> First of all, no authority can definitively determine the "true market value" of anything that hasn't been sold in the last 5 minutes. Witness the stock market. Secondly..so called market value, or even equthe equality statute in Texas, bears no relationship to the ability of an owner to pay the tax. It should...but by the time plaintiff's attorneys go to trial, it doesn't. Third....there is no uniformity across counties. Counties do as they please and it is up to a very few folks to put together enough enlightened and financial support to challenge these appraisal districts. Most counties will not even allow a sale from the county next door, to be used in a comp. And none, will consider a foreclosure, which represents a hell of a lot of sales these days.
> I have lived in Texas for 50 years. I used to be proud of our state for existing without an income tax. I am now ashamed that we let selfish localities pass bond elections under the table and pass on enormous debt to people who may not even have anything but their house. The state will now let us old folks, defer all our taxes until our estate is settled...at a 8 percent interest rate. Gee thanks loads.
> I had visions of leaving my Polk County property to my kids and grandkids. God knows I have worked to improve it all my life and it was to be my legacy to them all. Can't do it anymore. No way they, nor I can afford the taxes today, let alone down the road. Polk County gonna need a bunch more parks, schools, roads (won't pave ours of course) hospitals. Just take it to the folks who foolishly invested in this county thirty years ago, thinking it was some kind of good place to leave as a legacy.
> ...


And I probably should have kept me mouth shut, but I just had eye surgery today and I am in no mood to take any **** from any govt agency that is bleeding my life savings dry. Sorry.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Me??? I'm about to sell everything and renounce my US citizenship and move to Costa Rica with Sunbeam.[/QUOTE]

Ya'll got room for one more straggler? If it weren't for my kids I'd seriously consider bailing out of here for a more economical retirement. Years ago Mexico was looking pretty promising, but I'd like to have my head remain firmly attached to my shoulders. But if we don't get some relief from these ongoing taxes, I'm seriously going to have to rethink my retirement home on LL. Just a shame.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We got ours in the mail today, and it went DOWN 4.6 percent. Y'all need to move across the lake to San Jacinto county.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fishing4Life said:


> Can u put a cow or horse there to make it agriculture land?
> I don't know about Polk County but in Harris county, they cannot increase more than 10% in value in one year.


I was told by Galveston cad that they could not raise the "home" value more than 10% in one year. I was also told that the land value included does not have a limit. They doubled my land value and raised my home value 10% year before last. I was able to fight the home value but was basically told I was sol on the land. I found the names of all the members of the cad board and looked up their property values. In 6 years their values had either stayed the same or decreased by as much as 20%. They were not very happy when I questioned this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

_You can call my sis. She does this in Harris county. I don't know if she will do work in Polk county but a phone call will tell. She takes good care of me down here in Brazoria county. 
Sharon Bourland 
281-583-8011 
Bourland Property Tax Services _


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Property Values*

Received my appraisals for my house & (2) lots in the Cape (San Jacinto County) and it went up 68%. Needless to say I'm thoroughly ****** tonight. House up 9%, land values doubled.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

After reading this thread I have been afraid to open my appraisal for Polk County. I got brave tonight and opened it. My 2012 appraisal stayed the same as the 2011. So why did some go up so much?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> After reading this thread I have been afraid to open my appraisal for Polk County. I got brave tonight and opened it. My 2012 appraisal stayed the same as the 2011. So why did some go up so much?


Did it go up in 2010 or 2011? Maybe they wanted to but couldnt.  Maybe defeat the Polk County assessor in this years election? And keep doing it till they get the msg.


----------

